# How to migrate windows server 2003 standard edition



## va2ughn (May 28, 2009)

I just bought a new server hardware from dell with windows 2003 server standard edition sevice pack 2 and I would like to migrate the windows server 2003 service pack 1 on the old server to it and then use the old server as a storage device on the network how do I do that


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

On the new machine you need to do all the FSMO migrating -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324801

If you aren't going to use the other server for anything RE Ad your going to have to demote that server.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc740017.aspx

Make sure you address all items such a DNS resolution and all that before demoting the first server.


----------

